# poc receptor bug: goggle compatibility?



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

i bought a poc fornix earlier in the year didn't work with my io/x.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks. What didn't work about the two? Forehead gap?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

not really the goggles just stuck out a fair bit further than the peak of the helmet so if you ever face planted the goggles would me taking the impact.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

francium said:


> not really the goggles just stuck out a fair bit further than the peak of the helmet so if you ever face planted the goggles would me taking the impact.


Plus if it's snowing the snow will stack on the top of the goggles as it's not protected by the helmet rim.

I bought a poc helmet and my Smith didn't fit one bit. I bought a Smith helmet to match the goggles. Works nicely now. Return the poc and go get a Smith helmet.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

It kinda annoys me how helmets and goggles are deliberately designed to fit or deliberately designed not to fit! It's like Apple and itunes in a way...and they all do it...Giro, Smith, POC, K2, Anon...buy any of those helmets and be prepared to not have a great goggle fit unless you buy their own goggles too. 

Oakley can be tricky too...basically ditched my oakleys once I bought a Smith helmet and switched to the I/O goggle to get a decent fit.


----------

